# HDS trail



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

When I first used my hds the trail was on the screen, I somehow got it to clear off my screen, I now wouuld like to turn it back on but no matter what I do I cant get it to show on the screen, the display tab is highlighted and yet it still doesnt display. any help is appreciated


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Make sure the record is enabled as well If you still got trouble I will pm you my number with any lowrance questions. I can walk you through by phone much easier. Mike Knippenberg


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

buck.eyehunter said:


> Make sure the record is enabled as well If you still got trouble I will pm you my number with any lowrance questions. I can walk you through by phone much easier. Mike Knippenberg


thanks mike for walking me through this


----------

